# How's the riding in Naples, FL?



## Miles E (Jul 31, 2003)

I'll be down there for several days in mid May and would love to get some serious miles in if the area is hospitable to road biking. Anyone have some experience in Naples? I might bring my bike or might just rent one if there are some good shops. Thanks.


----------

